# door braces for 1972 beetle convertible renovation



## toprail1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am looking for a place to buy door braces for an off body restoration for a 1972 beetle convertible


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: door braces for 1972 beetle convertible renovation (toprail1)*

Are you talking about these?
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...131-B
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...132-B


----------



## crmpuff68vert (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: door braces for 1972 beetle convertible renovation (toprail1)*

you want to brace body while off pan? most ive seen are fabbed by person doing resto. i have seen them available,but i cant remember where.







if i can remember where i saw them i will post


----------

